# I have news...!!



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Everyone

I just wanted to let you all know that we've been matched. I am so excited, I can hardly contain myself, but I know I have to try as it is such early days. Anyway........ the fantastic news is......

IT'S A GIRL !!!!!

AND

SHE'S 6 MONTHS OLD !!!!!!!!!

To say we are gobsmacked, shocked, can't believe how lucky we are after 9 yrs of waiting is an understatement.

We have an appt with the child's SW on 11 October to find out more. She doesn't have a freeing order just yet, but apparently that is a formality... so will let you know how that goes. I am trying not to get carried away, but I suppose I don't want to ruin these exciting days with negative thoughts - it's unlikely that it won't go through - obviously I can't give details, but let's just say we are privvy to some information this time.

Please send me some "sticky" equivalent vibes.... !!

Barb xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

will those do barbarella

ooh such fab news, has made me all tingly, your time is nearly here 

kj x


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Awwwww How exciting!

     

And only 6 months old! 

Hope the 11th October comes quickly for you

Kim x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Barb,

I seem to be posting to you everywhere  - but who cares, its been a long time coming!!

So so so so so pleased for you and DH, was lovely to talk to you on MSN last night, you sounded so happy and excited, was lovely to hear   - be lovely to see you in January, with our babies!

       




































       

Love, Marie and Mark xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS Barbarella & DH!

Have sent you an e-mail!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Big Congratulations...sending 'sticky' thoughts!


----------



## Emcon (Oct 11, 2005)

Huge Congratulations, there is nothing like the feelings you are experiencing now, enjoy!  

Em

PS Sending you lots and lots of sticky thoughts


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

HURRAH HURRAH HURRAH!!!!!!  

Oh my god, i logged on this morning and what fab news to boot!!!! am so pleased for you, hope the sw meeting goes ok and she is home with you very soon.  Is this the little girl from the open evening by chance?


----------



## shelly (May 26, 2004)

Hi Barb,

 sending you sticky thoughts.

Shelly


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!! ​
Its a girl!!​Soooo over the moon happy for you (and a wee bit jealous too )

what wonderful news.

Sending you loads of sucessful linking, meeting and matching vibes.

magenta xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoooo   

how exciting!   Fab news 

The 11th is my birthday so got to be a good sign 

xx


----------



## fiona1 (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations, so pleased to hear your news, such a yoing age too. I have everything crossed for a smooth home run.

Fiona


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Barbarella,

So very happy for you.  You gave me new hope today.  Its nice to know that all the waiting is worthwhile after all!

I know you have been through quite a journey, and you deserve this happiness so much.

Lots of Love and Good Luck.

Love Rianna


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

That is great news hun, you will soon be joining the mummys club.

Roll on the 11th.

PBMxxxx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

oh wow thats fantastic hun keep us informed you give us all hope im sure were going through to become foster craers at the min and we have been doing it 2 years and we got our panle dtae on 3rd nove thanks god lol congratulations again and millions and millions of sticky vibes for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

What fantastic news!  You can 'hear' the excitement in your post.
Sending you loads of sticky vibes and hope the days go quickly!
OT x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

FANTASIC NEWS BARBARELLA

such a great age too 

sending loads of     

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Oh Wow!!!!

Thrilled for you both C xxxx

A lovely, little girl...wonderful  

   

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow    That's fantastic news! So thrilled for you both 

Not long to wait until the 12th.

Keep us posted

Karen x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

OMG well done that is fantastic news you lucky ducks

     

       

LOL K and dh


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

[fly]        [/fly]

*What wonderful news !!!!

Hope its not too long before you bring your daughter home  

Love Jo
x x x *


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

It's been a long time coming but what great news.

Sending loads of sticky vibes, roll on 11th October.

Keep us posted.

love
Cindy


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS !!!   

WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS.... AND A TINY BABY TOO! YOU REALLY HAVE BEEN BLESSED. WELL DONE YOU!!

            

LOTS OF LOVE & BEST WISHES

EVER & MY "BABY" GIRL XXX


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you so much everyone.  I know, we do feel truly blessed... I can't even imagine if this doesn't go ahead... although there's no reason why it wouldn't really... but it's still such early days.          

Hang in there for those of you still waiting.  Honestly, I never ever thought it would be me posting good news about being a parent... I honestly never ever thought it would happen.  I am so thrilled to be here.. and this is the best feeling ever !!!!

I've dished out so many congratulations and am truly so grateful that these are for me... it means so much.

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart....

Ahem.. apologies for the Gwyneth type speech.. but it is from the heart... !!

Love C xx


----------



## smiler73 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Barb,

I'm just back from hols today, and what fab news to come back to...  Sending you the stickiest of sticky vibes!!!

Lots of love,
Nic
x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

I haven't logged on here for ages, but what fantastic news to read.  Many congratulations and enjoy being on clound nine.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Haven't posted on here for ages and just seen your news - how   f a n t a s t i c !!!!!!

Can't wait to hear how it all goes! Congratulations!

Ange x


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Fantastic news.   Hope all goes well.


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

What fantastic news!  Congratulations to you both and lots of sticky vibes too (but don't know how to do the stickys!)

It gives hope to all of us who are waiting!

looking forward to reading how it all go's for you!

Well done!

Momox


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Woo hoo that's fantastic, got everthing stickly crossed for you!!

T x


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Barbarella said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know that we've been matched. I am so excited, I can hardly contain myself, but I know I have to try as it is such early days. Anyway........ the fantastic news is......
> 
> ...


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done C - you and A are goimng to be fab parents!


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Oh my god Barbarella - what absolutely fantastic news!!!  Sorry I'm a bit late in my congratulations but now been on for a few days.

You must be absolutely over the moon.  You truly deserve this soooooooo much.  Congratulations on your little baby daughter!

Can't wait to hear more.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thank you everyone - from the bottom of my heart...  *waves madly to Struthie..*....

I am soooo nervous.  It seems like ages until the appointment with baby's SW... Dh and I keep going through names and spookily keep mentioning ones the other has thought of... !!  I cannot wait to find out her name, and more details.

Have told too many people and just hope and pray that it all goes through...!!!  I just keep reminding myself that we have been linked to her, and no-one else, and that they wouldn't have told us at this stage if it was going to fall apart.  I would be   if something went wrong with this one.  

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!

Love C xx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

barbarella. i think it is only natural to be both excited and nervous at once. But I am sure, like you said, that if there were anydoubts then they wouldn't have linked you. Not long now til 11th when you will find out more. 

magenta x

ps - we have our linking meeting on Friday 6th so I am not too far behind you hopefully [magenta prays furiously that all goes well and we get a matching panel date].


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Magenta

You are ahead of us as our appt is the week after.  Wishing you the best of luck and lots of        vibes. I suppose it's just the same as with a pregnancy - you will worry until you have that child in your arms.

Let's hope we both get there very soon... 

Love C xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations. You'll make fab parents.
Love
WelshyXXXXX


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Barbarella

You have every right to be excited   I am sure the time will fly by between now and the 11th.

Karen x


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Barbarella,

congratulation to you both.....or all 3 of you i should say!

xxxruthie


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Thanks Welshy, Karen and Ruthie...  xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh can't wait to hear more C - have you been in mamas and papas yet?

I know stupid question


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

No Struthie... I just can't bring myself until we know more and are more sure it will go ahead. I've waited 9 yrs, so I don't suppose 2 more weeks will matter.. but I am DESPERATE to get shopping...!!!!

DH and I have a week off soon, so guess what we'll be doing.. not that much will be totally confirmed, but at least we will have more info and be told that SW wants us to go ahead... oooh I'm so nervous!!!

Such a shame they've put it back a week, but never mind... that's adoption for you...]

Love Cx


----------

